# Stihl FS-36 Trimmer...not starting



## hooD (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a NO start condition. It is getting fuel, but I think the spark is dead. I can not see any spark jumping on the plug. 

I read the following thread and it seems that I have the same problem. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=286956

My question is how much would my coil cost and is the part number the same?
And how easy is it to access my coil. Does anyone have a diagram of how this thing comes apart? Thanks. 

My FS-36 has been a work horse for well over a dozen years. I would hate to have to scrap it if I can't get this spark issue resolved.


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think that the part number for that model is 4130 400 1300 and should be about in that price range but not sure about price.


----------



## hooD (Apr 29, 2006)

Would this test work to tell me if the on/off (kill switch) was bad?

Use an ohm meter to check for continuity by doing the following:
Remove wire from spark plug.
Place one probe into the empty spark plug wire.
Place other probe on engine surface.
While reading ohm meter, move switch from ON to OFF and see if the continuity is broken.

If switch is NOT working the ohm meter will not show any signs of continuity breakage.

Am I on the right thought track here? Mine is showing continuity whether the switch is ON or OFF. This makes me think that the switch is in the OFF position permanetly. Thus causing a no start condition because the spark is being grounded.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Was your trimmer registered to you when your purchased it or do you have proof of purchase? If so and you have a bad coil it should fall in the limited lifetime replacement. Before march of 2003 and back to a certain date that for the life of me I can not remember ignition coils were and are covered under a limited life time replacement, the limited end of the warranty was for the first 2 years or normal warranty period it was parts and labor,after 2 years it was parts only for the life of the unit and for the registered owner. Before this time frame units carried a lifetime warranty parts and labor. After march 2003 its parts and labor for 2 years and parts 5 years . These warranties only cover the coil/ignition module. 
Try the unit and see if you have spark, if none,disconnect the kill wires from the coil if you have spark its the kill circuit,no spark its coil. no need for meters etc.


----------



## hooD (Apr 29, 2006)

How do I get to the coil from this point? I need to remove the round metal thing with the blue springs from the shaft so I can get the case off.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

This appears to be a screw on clutch-based on the arrow in the picture, turn it counter clockwise to remove. I use a screwdriver and hammer to loosen the clutch.


----------

